# Schaefer Bottles



## CGR (Sep 23, 2010)

I am not a bottle collector or digger.  My uncle found these bottles and others doing landscaping cleanup on an island here in Bermuda.  I like some of the bottle shapes and was going to keep some of them to display and throw the others out.   However, I thought I should check before throwing them out whether anyone had any ideas if these are older bottles.  If so, I would consider donating them to the Bermuda National Trust.  Again, I am not interested in value or cost but just in understanding the dates of these bottles....whether 1950's, 1960's, 1970's.....2005, etc!!  Also, confirm if these are beer bottles. I have attached photos.  Thank you for any insight you can give me.
 Regards,
 CGR


----------



## madman (Sep 23, 2010)

youve found some interesting bottles thanks for posting, i like the clear schaefer bottle its a beer bottle im guessing 1930s early40s on the date


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello Claudia,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for bringing all the bottles. Thought you might like to see some of the old ads:

Schaefer Robot Bartender, Singing Bottle, Louis Armstrong, Moog.






 1939 New York World's Fair Schaefer Pavillion. From.




F & M Schaefer History.

Social Media meets Schaefer, Schaefer Blog.




From.





 Schaefer â€“ Our Hand Has Never Lost Itâ€™s Skillâ€ Found in the Long Island town of East Islip heading east on Montauk Highway." From.






 "The New York Times
 August 19, 1947" From.


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 27, 2010)

How I remember the Schaefer jingle from the Mets games:  Schaefer is the one beer to have when you having more than one....


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2010)

Another Ad.  LEON.


----------

